# preferred embodiment



## Siomakg

Hola a todos:

"This will provide some head differential (in the preferred embodiment a few inches of head differential) to displace the fluid below it in the discharge tube."
 
Mi intento:
 
"Esto brindará un diferencial de presión (en la estructura principal algunas pulgadas de diferencial de presión) para desplazar el fluido que se encuentra debajo de él en el tubo de descarga."
 
No estoy segura que la frase subrayada sea la correcta.
 
Me pueden ayudar?
 
Gracias,
Siomakg


----------



## k-in-sc

I understand it to mean "in the preferred configuration," "in the ideal setup"


----------



## Ferf

El estimado y erudito k-in-sc tiene razon. "Preferred embodiment" es la precisa terminologia legal (en ingles) que se usa en las patentes, por lo menos en patentes en EEUU, para describir el objeto REAL que da el ejemplo de la IDEA que se esta patentando. 

**NO** conozco el termino legal en español , pero yo lo traduciría, como sugiere k-in-sc a "en la configuracion preferida", "en la disposicion(arreglo) ideal (favorable, mas favorable, preferida)"


----------



## k-in-sc

_La estimada y erudita ..._

And I didn't know this was patent language. You learn something new every day on this forum! Thanks Ferf!


----------



## Ferf

A thousand pardons, _chére madame_ k-in-sc,

And I wholeheartedly agree, the wonder of this forum is that I am a native Spanish speaker and what I am learning the most is Spanish


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo trabajo desde hace muchos años con patentes de invención y esto se traduce en este campo como "realización preferida".
Saludos.


----------



## Siomakg

Muchas gracias a todos los foreros que me ayudaron!  Se aprende muchísimo en este foro!


----------



## Ferf

¡Muchas gracias a Ilialluna por poner el preciso termino legal "realizacion preferida" que se usa en su especialidad!

Yo estaba preocupado porque yo sabia la parafrasis de "preferred embodiment" pero no el vocablo exacto.

¡Sí se aprende montones en este foro!


----------



## Polainas

Hola todos, 
Encontré que "preferred embodiment" se traduce como realización preferida... pero tb encontré que embodiment puede ser, modo de realización, manifestación, o incorporación (todo en el contexto de patentes y legal)...
Eg:
"Useful embodiment is wherein the....Una incorporación útil es aquella en la que.."
Espero les sirva!
saludos


----------



## Patents

Yo también trabajo en el campo de las patentes, y nosotros traducimos "embodiment" por "forma de realización"


----------

